# Would like help with identifying.....



## Vintage-Dust (Oct 30, 2019)

This era is not within my wheelhouse admittedly… Need some help identifying manufacturer ....(if possible)....I’ve started to wet sand with 1000 grit down to the original green paint in hopes of finding a decal....


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 30, 2019)

Vintage-Dust said:


> This era is not within my wheelhouse admittedly… Need some help identifying manufacturer ....(if possible)....I’ve started to wet sand with 1000 grit down to the original green paint in hopes of finding a decal....View attachment 1087932View attachment 1087932



Does it have a serial #/pic? Shot of the fender bridges? Badge holes? distance? V/r Shawn


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## bricycle (Oct 30, 2019)

try @hoofhearted


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 30, 2019)

bricycle said:


> try @hoofhearted




Thank you, bri ..... I must have posted some 
observations just before your referral.

….. patric


----------



## catfish (Oct 30, 2019)

Chain ring is on the wrong side.....

Or is the photo reversed?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 30, 2019)

catfish said:


> Chain ring is on the wrong side.....
> 
> Or is the photo reversed?



If you run a Fixie, it matters not.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Great Western/Reading Standard?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Oct 30, 2019)

Miami chain wheel?


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 30, 2019)

bricycle said:


> Miami chain wheel?





*The Miami-Built, four leaf clover is different ...
see below …..




*


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 30, 2019)

bricycle said:


> Miami chain wheel?



I dont think so, the cuts go all the way to the center?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 30, 2019)

Schwinn is my guess


----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 31, 2019)

I think I know what it is!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 31, 2019)

corbettclassics said:


> I think I know what it is!



Do tell??????????

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 2, 2019)

Maybe a year or so later or a little earlier - not sure.  Running the D&J here and seat binder slightly different but it's real close!


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 2, 2019)

The attached photo: It's called an "EMBLEM" Truss Frame Light Roadster


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 3, 2019)

Chain ring looks like a Rollfast; (but don't know what an old Rollfast bike looks like).



1922 Hyslop Canada catalog (online).



G.H. Westing may have been an Indian Dealer, in Indianapolis, Indiana, but then who made Indian bikes.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 10, 2019)

corbettclassics said:


> It's called an "EMBLEM"



Less fuzzy picture than Westing in 1914 Bicycle World & Motorcycle Review.
http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle345 
Blue Emblem does look similar; looks like Great Western too.


----------

